# Größenänderung von Graphics2D Strings bzw Fonts



## hopfi (11. Nov 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem, dass Strings die ich mit Graphics2D.drawString("Hallo",x,y); zeichne
beim Vergrößern oder Verkleinern des JPanels in ihrer ursprünglichen Fontgröße verändert werden.

Wie kann man das verhindern? Font neu setzen?

Vielen Dank!
Gruß
hopftom


----------



## Illuvatar (11. Nov 2005)

Hm was meinst du? Zeig mal bisschen Code und schau dir vorsichtshalber mal das an, ich glaub das könnte mit sowas zusammenhängen:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=5930


----------



## hopfi (11. Nov 2005)

Ich schreib über

   public void paint (Graphics g) 
   { 
      g.drawString("Hallo",x,y);
   } 

das Wort Hallo auf das Panel. Wenn ich nun das Panel verkleinere, dann wird auch der String Hallo verkleinert und
auch verzehrt dargestellt. Wie kann man dieses Verhalten unterbinden?

Gruß
hopftom


----------

